# Can you teach an old dog new tricks?



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Just relax and keep trying.

Do you crochet? When knitting Continental style, hold the yarn the same way as you do when you crochet.

I don't use the Continental method for purling - it's too awkward for me. If you're having trouble purling, look on Youtube for combination knitting purl.

This is how I purl.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I flatly refuse to change horses in midstream.

English is my way forever!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I have the same goal. We will be in Florida for two months, I'm bringing my iPad and hope to learn continental style from uTube, I would like any hints as well.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i am a long time continental knitter and that video shows how i purl as well / it is easy


flower_power said:


> Just relax and keep trying.
> 
> Do you crochet? When knitting Continental style, hold the yarn the same way as you do when you crochet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been fascinated by Continental since I first saw it in action about 40 years ago, but I have always thrown.

I crochet with all the panache of a carthorse, so I will cosset my blood pressure and stick with English.

Good luck with your efforts, persistence will get you there.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> I have been fascinated by Continental since I first saw it in action about 40 years ago, but I have always thrown.
> 
> I crochet with all the panache of a carthorse, so I will cosset my blood pressure and stick with English.
> 
> Good luck with your efforts, persistence will get you there.


My English style does not include throwing. My fingers never leave my needle.

BTW how does a carthorse crochet?LOL :roll:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

It all depends on who the old dog is - sorry no offense I'm just being silly. Good luck learning a different way.


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Flower power, Thanks, this looks more do-able, I'll,give it a try


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

That's how I was taught over 50 years ago by a friend of my mother's. My mom didn't knit or crochet. The lady was an immigrant from Europe, and it wasn't until I was an adult, that I even realized there were different ways to knit.

Imagine my puzzlement when I looked at "how to knit" books. I couldn't understand why the illustrations didn't make sense to me -


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I had no idea there were ways, different from English until i joined here.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


Do you really NEED to change. I'm a big time thrower. I've tried, then I tried, and once more I tried to do continental and I just couldn't get a rhythm with it. And my tension was all over the place.Not to mention I couldn't count with it. Too busy trying to remember how to put the yarn on my needle. And I couldn't move my stitches as easy as English.

As another poster said I'll stick with what I know. After over 50 years.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

cakes said:


> I flatly refuse to change horses in midstream.
> 
> English is my way forever!


Me too! I tried a couple times, but guess what, it is just not fun anymore. I am going to stick with what I know and what is fun and relaxing, I am not in any speed contests, I do this for fun, not results.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

since I am able to knit with both hands I am happy with the status quo! good luck to you in this endeavor though! Hope you are successful!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

My hope is that when the arthritis get too noticeable, the change to continental will allow me to continue knitting. There was a posting recently that suggested this might be a relief.


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

It seems more efficient and faster. With 8 grandchildren........faster matters


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Maimie said:


> It seems more efficient and faster.


Only if you can master it. I never could. I see the efficiency in it. I can crochet fast. And as a thrower I miss more than I should. The great thing about throwing is that I can knit and watch TV or read at the same time. If I'm only knitting. Which is all I do with socks.

I crochet a lot too and I do hold my yarn in my left hand. But I'm not holding a needle in that left hand at the same time.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Maimie said:


> It seems more efficient and faster. With 8 grandchildren........faster matters


With 8 grandchildren frustration is to be avoided whenever possible. :lol:


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Frustration is not usually a problem until about 2 weeks before Christmas but somehow we pull it off every year......and then it's time for " and they all settled down for a long winter's nap". Ahhhh, my favorite part !!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

flower_power said:


> Just relax and keep trying.
> 
> Do you crochet? When knitting Continental style, hold the yarn the same way as you do when you crochet.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

cakes said:


> My English style does not include throwing. My fingers never leave my needle.
> 
> BTW how does a carthorse crochet?LOL :roll:


One step at a time?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Computer is pun-ishing me for being TOO cute. <G>


----------



## jrfromne (Oct 4, 2013)

cakes said:


> I had no idea there were ways, different from English until i joined here.


After about 30 years of not knitting I resumed several years ago by joining a prayer shawl group at church. I actually learned in Campfire Girls when I was 12 & assumed there was only one way to do it. Then I noticed at the church group that the women were doing it differently by "throwing" the yarn with their right hand. I didn't know my method was continental until I joined KP. I see no reason to change & have no problem with purling.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jrfromne said:


> After about 30 years of not knitting I resumed several years ago by joining a prayer shawl group at church. I actually learned in Campfire Girls when I was 12 & assumed there was only one way to do it. Then I noticed at the church group that the women were doing it differently by "throwing" the yarn with their right hand. I didn't know my method was continental until I joined KP. I see no reason to change & have no problem with purling.


I certainly wish I had learnt continental 52 years ago, but I didn't and just can't/won't/don't have the patience for it now. I look at it for me as: It ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

What I don't understand about Continental is how one keeps from dropping stitches. With English style, the index finger of my left hand keeps the stitch on the left needle until it is worked and then I release it. The working yarn in my right hand gives an automatic downward tug on the stitches just worked keeping them from dropping off the right hand needle. In Continental, I just don't see those safety guards against dropping stitches. 

Well, that's my "scientific" reason for not knitting Continental. The real reason is that changing after years of "throwing" my working yarn is just to clumsy to be believed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> ... The real reason is that changing after years of "throwing" my working yarn is just to clumsy to be believed.


Back in my student days, my right(writing) hand got caught in a car door. It wasn't broken, but it non-functional for several weeks. Not taking notes in classes was not an option! So, I took notes with my left hand. Strange script; leans the wrong way! It's even more irregularly shaped than my normal scrawl. BUT it was legible - by me anyway - and that's all that counts.

I am preparing my hands and teaching their muscles how to do the opposite of what they already know. That means trying out crocheting with the hook in the other hand and working 'backwards' and figuring out how to 'throw' or knit in the opposite direction. Someday, these may be necessary skills. At worst, they tickle a few neurons into forming new pathways, and that can't hurt.

On the plus side, I no longer look incomprehensibly at lefties when they're knitting or crocheting, and I am now _able_ to show them - however awkwardly - the new technique they're trying to master.

Also, time spent trying to teach the other hand to do something new is time not spent overworking my fingers/wrists doing the usual. No one needs aches and pains.

As for stitches falling off the needles when knitting continental ... my fingers are all right up there at the tips and pinning down the stitches. They don't fall off, unless the doorbell rings startling the cat whose claws dig into my legs as he becomes airborne ... but even then I usually manage to keep the stitches from escaping.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Back in my student days, my right(writing) hand got caught in a car door. It wasn't broken, but it non-functional for several weeks. Not taking notes in classes was not an option! So, I took notes with my left hand. Strange script; leans the wrong way! It's even more irregularly shaped than my normal scrawl. BUT it was legible - by me anyway - and that's all that counts.
> 
> I am preparing my hands and teaching their muscles how to do the opposite of what they already know. That means trying out crocheting with the hook in the other hand and working 'backwards' and figuring out how to 'throw' or knit in the opposite direction. Someday, these may be necessary skills. At worst, they tickle a few neurons into forming new pathways, and that can't hurt.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is my hands don't hurt when I'm knitting but hurt like the devil when I'm not. Weird.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

most people who want to change to continental are doing it because it causes much less stress on your fingers and wrists. I teach people to knit with a knitting needle full of sts in the left hand a crochet needle in the right hand...hold thread in left hand, just as if to crochet. Now dip hook down into first st, catch yarn and pull it up....after about 10 minutes and a dozen sts are on your crochet hook, you will be able to slide the first sts onto your second knitting needle and continue. it really is that easy to learn the movement, IF you have ever crocheted.

But obviously, that is not all there is to it... get the movement and then begin every row with 20 or 30 continental sts. at that point, if you are stressed with the new movement, hands are tired (remember, they have been using the same muscles for decades, now you need to strengthen a new set of muscles for continental.) or you are frustrated by the slowness of a new skill, then switch back to throwing for the rest of the row. If you begin every row this way, going a few sts more every few minutes, you will be going all the way across very soon. Don't worry about the tension, it will not only get better with practice, it will probably get better than it ever was, as continental knitters rarely move their hands away from the yarn at the tips so you don't have to re-tension to get going again when you let go of the right hand yarn of throwers.

here are my two favorite videos showing the knit and the purl sts for continental (or combination, or eastern european)....the best purl sts are done this way, very even and just as fast as knitting.... my k1,p1 rib is just as fast as plain knitting....





Above is Russian knitting in the back (this is the missing piece for you...purling will be easy after seeing this)





And Russian purling...such a treat...

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/increases 
And a great site for any inc/dec style you might need...they are shown in pairs so you can put on both sides of your garment the right way...and they demo in both continental (picking) and English (throwing)...have fun... (the decreases are on the same page, over on a list on the right hand side)

I have also included this last video since if you make a change, you will need to learn your increases and decreases as well. this is a great video, showing the pairs of decreases and what they look like as well as how to do them in both continental and throwing.... the decreases are on a matching page, with the link located on the right hand side of the page.

PS...please don't let people tell you you have to end up with twisted sts if you knit continental....we do NOT end up with them because we pick them up in different ways ... these are the techniques demonstrated on the first two videos.... you can see their work...no twisted sts in either one... we don't do it better or worse, just different, but we have a heck of a time convincing others that our sts can be picked up properly and lay perfectly....


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

cakes said:


> I flatly refuse to change horses in midstream.
> 
> English is my way forever!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Deemail, where were you when my knitting was driving me _crazy_ in 1966??? Oh, yeah. Arizona or so.

Thank you, even if it comes a few decades too late for me. I'm sure others will benefit!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Deemail, where were you when my knitting was driving me _crazy_ in 1966??? Oh, yeah. Arizona or so.
> 
> Thank you, even if it comes a few decades too late for me. I'm sure others will benefit!


66? i assumed you had been knitting since you were a kid...or are you younger than I? you have certainly gained a wealth of knowledge and you communicate it so well when others ask for help...I always stop and read your comments when passing down pages as there is so often a little nugget in there I hadn't thought of... also, I think you and I both subscribe to the 'good ole common sense' theory of knitting.... if you like it, do it, if you like 2 ways, do it both ways, if you don't like it, give it to your sister-in-law........ lol......


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

deemail said:


> most people who want to change to continental are doing it because it causes much less stress on your fingers and wrists. I teach people to knit with a knitting needle full of sts in the left hand a crochet needle in the right hand...hold thread in left hand, just as if to crochet. Now dip hook down into first st, catch yarn and pull it up....after about 10 minutes and a dozen sts are on your crochet hook, you will be able to slide the first sts onto your second knitting needle and continue. it really is that easy to learn the movement, IF you have ever crocheted.
> 
> But obviously, that is not all there is to it... get the movement and then begin every row with 20 or 30 continental sts. at that point, if you are stressed with the new movement, hands are tired (remember, they have been using the same muscles for decades, now you need to strengthen a new set of muscles for continental.) or you are frustrated by the slowness of a new skill, then switch back to throwing for the rest of the row. If you begin every row this way, going a few sts more every few minutes, you will be going all the way across very soon. Don't worry about the tension, it will not only get better with practice, it will probably get better than it ever was, as continental knitters rarely move their hands away from the yarn at the tips so you don't have to re-tension to get going again when you let go of the right hand yarn of throwers.
> 
> ...


Continental and throwing all in the same row. Might as well throw that work in the garbage or frog it. I want completed items. Good looking completed items.

I'm 62 years old. My days of trial and error are over.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Continental and throwing all in the same row. Might as well throw that work in the garbage or frog it. I want completed items. Good looking completed items.
> 
> I'm 62 years old. My days of trial and error are over.


I wouldn't trust mixing a technique your fingers know well with a new one, but that's what small items in garter stitch are good for - such as the Potato Chip scarf. http://oceanwavesquilts.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/02/potato-chip-scarf.html . Differences in tension are invisible in all that twisty-turny garter stitch!

I'm 68, and glad to say I'm still trying, still erring. still learning, and still loving it all! :-D


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Deemail, thank you,Very helpful! In watching UTube, I am amazed at how many variations of knitting there are. So much fun!!!!!


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

As adults we expect to know everything instantly. As children we tried and tried again till we got it right.
You did not learn to knit English style overnight so why expect to learn a different method overnight?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I go to our Knitters Guild and I have just learnt to do three needle cast off. I had heard of it before but never did it before so next time I do this I think I will do a provisional cast on as well so it will be a lot easier. 

Yes you can teach an old dog to do new tricks, you are never too old to learn, plus it keeps your brain working well.


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

cakes said:


> I had no idea there were ways, different from English until i joined here.


That goes for me too. I tried continental but gave up :-( I will have to try try again.


----------



## Sunshine 333 (Apr 14, 2013)

This old dog managed to change after over 40 years. Keep practising as it is worth it.


----------



## Kamie (Jan 8, 2014)

I too am a thrower. I have tried many times to master continental, but found myself stressing over it, working to hard at it, that sorta thing and for me my knitting is my me/down time, not stress time. Like many have said before me...if it ain't broke don't fix it.

And yes for sure old dogs can learn new tricks! My New Year resolution was to learn "Magic Loop" knitting (I'm sure I'm one of the last to finally jump on that band wagon), but I found out that yes, even I can be learned!! Luved it and it was nice to keep that "old" brain workin'


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I can do both, mainly because I did Fair Isle when I was much younger, but I stick to English; however, I don't 'throw', I keep my thumb under the right--hand needle and just loop the yarn round the point of the needle.

Edna C.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Like Cakes, I didn't know that there were different knitting styles until I joined KP. 
But I believe that challenges keep me young lol!

I find knitting in the round, when everything is knit stitch, continental is good ... although I am still learning and can be very slow .... the hand movement is actually easier.

Knitting flat and patterned, then I am English with one needle tucked under my arm, and my index finger curling the yarn around the needle.


----------



## Bonna (Apr 19, 2012)

Are you going to be near the Villages while you are in Florida?
If so, there is a great LYS - The Yarn Lady - there. They are great and would be able to help you.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wouldn't trust mixing a technique your fingers know well with a new one, but that's what small items in garter stitch are good for - such as the Potato Chip scarf. http://oceanwavesquilts.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/02/potato-chip-scarf.html . Differences in tension are invisible in all that twisty-turny garter stitch!
> 
> I'm 68, and glad to say I'm still trying, still erring. still learning, and still loving it all! :-D


At 70 I challenged myself last yr to knit continental style due to painful hands. It took a long time & my first results were not great. But with time it came....& now it's second nature to me.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I learned English style which causes my thumbs to hurt at night. So last year...yes it has been almost one whole year, I decided that if I wanted to keep feeding my obsession, I would change to continental. I knitted a lot of shawls where gauge was not critical just to get the technique. I just finished a sweater in which my gauge was loose. Immediately started a scarf and think that now I am becoming more accomplished. The secret seems to keep fingers and yarn close to the tips of the needles. Don't give up. Knitting involves lots of muscles doing lots of things. I love the fluid movements of continental and am determined to conquer.
Linda


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I have been making the switch. I am knitting a sweater in the round with a very simple two color pattern. I typically knit with one color in each hand. This time I am knitting the main color continental and throwing the secondary color. Just last night, I figured out how to do rib using only continental. I have been throwing for 35 years, so yes you can change! I am finding trying a different method minimizes fatigue.


----------



## susquin (Jan 12, 2014)

I too have made the change from English throw style to Continental. It took a bit of practice but I now find it very easy. I have arthritis in my right hand fingers and could no longer throw knit, but find the combined continental that I watched on youtube to be quite easy. Persistence pays off, at first my tension was all over as well, but once I figured out a way of holding the yarn in my left hand it got easier. Now I need to figure out how to knit using two or three colours so I can do my grandkids sweaters again. It just takes time and patience. Good luck.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

cakes said:


> My English style does not include throwing. My fingers never leave my needle.
> 
> BTW how does a carthorse crochet?LOL :roll:


This is the very same way I knit. I think it is called English style but not sure. A gal from England taught me the basic stitches and I have not changed nor have any desire to. One drawback, I cannot use a very short needle. Anyone else have that problem? I did find a 16 inch circ. with a longer needle but have not found anything shorter than 16 inch. Will just continue to use dpn.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

cakes said:


> My English style does not include throwing. My fingers never leave my needle.


Same here, and at 65, whilst intrigued by the continental method (which I didn't even know existed until earlier this year) I am not going to change my style - if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wouldn't trust mixing a technique your fingers know well with a new one, but that's what small items in garter stitch are good for - such as the Potato Chip scarf. http://oceanwavesquilts.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/02/potato-chip-scarf.html . Differences in tension are invisible in all that twisty-turny garter stitch!
> 
> I'm 68, and glad to say I'm still trying, still erring. still learning, and still loving it all! :-D


See I don't want/need a potato chip scarf. My tension is all off with just continental never mind two different techniques in one row. Again: if it ain't broke don't fix it. I came back to knitting as a thrower from crocheting for a reason.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

PS...please don't let people tell you you have to end up with twisted sts if you knit continental....we do NOT end up with them because we pick them up in different ways ... these are the techniques demonstrated on the first two videos.... you can see their work...no twisted sts in either one... we don't do it better or worse, just different, but we have a heck of a time convincing others that our sts can be picked up properly and lay perfectly....[/quote]
................................................................................,..........................................

I don't understand. I pick my stitches up the same way with either method...English or Continental.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

look through several utube vidios on continental there are different teachers who teach it differently. find the one you like the best and then sit in front of the computer and hit stop and replay as often as you need too. I taught myself how to teach English style and then realized that continental would be more beneficial for me because of all the arthritis I have so that is what I did and it worked. it did take me about two weeks off and on of going to the video but it was worth it in the end.


Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

i haven't tried. But my best wishes to you for success in learning a new way.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vpatt said:


> PS...please don't let people tell you you have to end up with twisted sts if you knit continental....we do NOT end up with them because we pick them up in different ways ... these are the techniques demonstrated on the first two videos.... you can see their work...no twisted sts in either one... we don't do it better or worse, just different, but we have a heck of a time convincing others that our sts can be picked up properly and lay perfectly....


................................................................................,..........................................

I don't understand. I pick my stitches up the same way with either method...English or Continental.[/quote]

ME too every time I've tried it. From the front leg in knit and down over the needle and from the front leg in purl and up over the needle.


----------



## Donna1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all, Like they say PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE... Good Luck


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

All I can say, is I managed to do it as an old dog! It felt so awkward for the longest time, but now that is the way I naturally pick up my work and get started without even thinking about it. All I can say, is keep trying!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

This may sound silly, but I think the length of your fingers may be key here. I have short fingers and when trying to learn continental I have a hard time keeping the yarn flowing over my fingers...it keeps falling off. I know people that use continental and their fingers are long.
Also, when trying to learn to throw without taking my fingers off the needle I just physically can not do it. I HAVE to take my fingers off the Rt. needle in order throw it.
Just sayin'.....


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

I know what you all are talking about. I want to knit more quickly, more efficiently and the Continental method seems like the best way to do so. I am also in FL for the winter, so I took a "switch to the Continental stitch" class in Cocoa Village, FL at the Knit 'n Stitch shop. It was excellent, but like you say, an old dog, new tricks. To make the change, I think I have to start small like a garter stitch washcloth, then move on to a project (maybe a scarf) with stockinette, but devote the project to JUST practicing the Continental method. I have knit English for 40+ years, and I don't know if I can make a wholesale change, but I am not sure I NEED to or want to! I like what I am doing, slow as I am, so maybe it is just a learning thing.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

cakes said:


> I had no idea there were ways, different from English until i joined here.


I didn't either. Like you, I knit English as that's the way I learned and my fingers don't leave the needle. I tried continental but wasn't very good at it. I guess it takes practice.


----------



## mkayknits (Aug 30, 2011)

I made the switch a couple of years ago. I bought several balls of nice cotton yarn and made washcloths using seed stitch. Because they were washcloths I didn't worry about how good the stitches looked. The seed stitch was great practice in going back and forth between knit and purl stitch. By the third or fourth washcloth I was getting pretty comfortable. I must say that I had only been knitting a couple of years at the time, so I wasn't trying to change a years-long practice.

Good luck to you!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

When I knit English, there was a lot of needle and arm movement; I felt I wanted to work in a way that would take up less space! Also, I'm a lefty, and continental looked easier to me. To transition, I did only crochet for a year or so (the motions are closer to continental knitting) and then went ahead with my "new" method. It took a while to get my speed and tension to where I'm comfortable with it... A lot of scarf knitting under the dam...but now it all feels natural!


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

I am a thrower. I've tried to learn all the other methods like continental, French-style, etc because knitting for any length of time hurts my hands and elbows. The technique that was the most comfortable for me was the Yarn Harlot's Irish cottage style. I was able to take a class with her and have practiced, practiced, practiced! I found it quite awkward to learn at first and had a bear of a time trying to remember how to wrap the yarn but once I got it, it is my favorite of what I have learned. However, even after all this, I still go back to throwing as my technique of choice! Oh well... So, if you ever get a chance to take her class, do. It's a good technique to know. Also, there are youtube videos of the technique done by one of her students.


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

I found it...just fyi!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KateMassachusetts said:


> I am a thrower. I've tried to learn all the other methods like continental, French-style, etc because knitting for any length of time hurts my hands and elbows. The technique that was the most comfortable for me was the Yarn Harlot's Irish cottage style. I was able to take a class with her and have practiced, practiced, practiced! I found it quite awkward to learn at first and had a bear of a time trying to remember how to wrap the yarn but once I got it, it is my favorite of what I have learned. However, even after all this, I still go back to throwing as my technique of choice! Oh well... So, if you ever get a chance to take her class, do. It's a good technique to know. Also, there are youtube videos of the technique done by one of her students.


Holding my index finger straight out and stiffly to do continental just stiffens up that finger and makes it ache. When my hands are idle they hurt. I think all the movement from throwing helps more than anything. Keeps them limber.

I use my index finger on the right hand only for my tension. I don't wrap my yarn around any other fingers on that hand. I use my index finger on my left hand to push the needle and my thumb on my left hand to kinda hold my work.

I tried again today to knit continental and every other stitch was loosey goosey. And I think I'd use more yarn because of that.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow! I have always knitted continental and have never liked lurking. After watching this video I am definitely changing my method. Its soooo easy! Thank you


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

That was supposed to be purling not lurking. Damn auto answer phone. LOL


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

cakes said:


> I flatly refuse to change horses in midstream.
> 
> English is my way forever!


Here, here!!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Same here. I know how to knit "Continental" style, but when I do, I find that I just dont have control of the tension of the yarn coming from my left hand. I just need to overcome that.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

cakes said:


> My English style does not include throwing. My fingers never leave my needle.
> 
> BTW how does a carthorse crochet?LOL :roll:


Sounds like your a 'flicker' the same as me.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Do you really NEED to change. I'm a big time thrower. I've tried, then I tried, and once more I tried to do continental and I just couldn't get a rhythm with it. And my tension was all over the place.Not to mention I couldn't count with it. Too busy trying to remember how to put the yarn on my needle. And I couldn't move my stitches as easy as English.
> 
> As another poster said I'll stick with what I know. After over 50 years.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sunshine 333 said:


> This old dog managed to change after over 40 years. Keep practising as it is worth it.


I learned continental last year after 50 years of throwing. I am so much happier with my knitting tension now. I complained about it in October 2013 that tension was horrible, and now it is second nature. I still purl English style, sort of, when my finger gets tired using continental style.

I would like to learn that Russian style, but I can't figure out how to increase and decrease. The purl is so much easier.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, you can and age has nothing to do with it. You have trained your muscles in one way, so now you are going to train them in another. Be patient, take your time, try the new task in small no more than 15 minutes bursts, take a rest and then have at it again. You can do it..... we are all cheering you on. 

Daphne


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


I have gone through the same thing (and I am a very old dog) and found that knitting continental was much easier for me than purling. So I first tried just long stretches of knit as for stockinette. When that got comfortable, I added ribbing as it is much quicker to switch the yarn between back and front. When that was comfortable, I tackled purling and gradually it has come to be easier for me than English, although I still revert to that whenever a have to do a particularly difficult stitch.

Good luck!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I learned to knit continental style in my mid eighties. I'd been aware of it for years and just decided to try it on a plain long scarf. It's not the greatest scarf but I now switch knitting styles (I'd been a flicker for almost eighty years) to avoid boredom and relieve my stiff hands. Glad I can do it; however it did take some patience and I still have to watch what I'm doing. Otherwise, I don't look at my work very much. I make a lot of socks and I usually knit heels and toes like I've always done.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you Flower Power. Been stumbling but I'll try this out on the next sweater I make. Thank you.


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree, the Russian method looks most comfortable. I'm going to concentrate on that. I love a challenge!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


That is about the same point in my knitting career that I decided to learn....

First, I found it awkward, too - just like I probably felt awkward when I learned to knit over 50 years ago... So, first tip I have: Remember that it is a new skill you are trying to learn, so you don't have to do it perfectly the first time. Practice makes perfect!!

Also, I started out getting comfortable by using the "two handed stranded knitting" technique as shown on the Philospher's Wool website (that should be enough for you to google the tutorial and video).

Then, I started practicing on small projects - socks that were only ten rows of ribbing (my usual) and stocking stitch legs. That helped to not frustrate me on the purls, and get my hands used to holding the yarn in my left hand.

After that - I just keep/kept practicing. If I am knitting mindless projects, or ones on a particular deadline, I still go to the "English" method as default for speed or habit, but I still make a conscious effort to practice on small projects to knit continental. With time, it is getting easier....


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for this link. Very helpful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think it is great to learn many different ways to knit. I started throwing, then learned Combined Continental then went with a different purl so now I don't know what the heck I do...LOL  I do find throwing a little awkward now but I want to learn to flick.. I will one of the days learn Fair Isle!!! I love that look and it will really upset me to not learn it.. but its very hard for me.. so I think learning to use both hands is key!


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I learned to knit English as a child 50 years ago, then 20 years ago I took a knitting class that included Continental. I can knit with the speed of light, but I'm still trying to learn to purl Continental. That' my NY resolution. Not here's no have to change about it, I just like to learn new things.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I work at it ,and can do both but I always go back to English just my preference ,content with it.


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

I find the Russian method quite intriguing , any one have comments on this method?


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I've never heard of the Russian method!


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions! KP'ERS are so helpful, I love this site


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm with Cakes. Still don't understand the need to learn all these different ways of knitting. I'd rather spend time making things.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

susquin said:


> ... Now I need to figure out how to knit using two or three colours so I can do my grandkids sweaters again. It just takes time and patience. Good luck.


If you use a knitting thimble - the plastic ones hold more than two different colours - it's easy. http://katedaviesdesigns.com/tag/knitting-thimble/
http://www.amazon.com/Clover-348-Yarn-Guide/dp/B000YZ1XPM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389544513&sr=8-1&keywords=knitting+thimble


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

Try Portugese (spelled wrong). Really eased my pain. Utube has directions. Good luck.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

I knitted English style for about 45 years but have recently taught myself to knit continental. I wanted to learn due to shoulder pain from knitting and I wanted to be faster. It is a slow process and takes a lot of practice especially with gauge. I have knitted several washcloths using the new method and am just starting a scarf. I have to keep reminding myself to hold the yarn with my left hand. I have watched Youtube so many times just to remind myself how to hold the yarn. (There are some videos that are not helpful at all as they cause the yarn to be twisted and then you have to knit through the back stitch so be careful. And they don't tell you that; I learned that the hard way.) It just takes a lot of practice so don't give up- you can do it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


Relax and remember this is not brain surgery. Learning a new way of doing things takes time and lots of practice. I was able to teach myself how to "throw" ... at least for a few stitches at a time while doing Fair Isle sweaters. I have also learned how to knit backwards (instead of turning for purl on short rows for heels of socks) recently ... and if not an old dog yet...will be one by June when I will turn 70. 
If I could learn those things...I know with patience you can learn continental. Your tension will probably be way off for a little while, so just practice on easy things...scarves, wash cloths or any other easy thing you can think of.
Jane


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

After knitting for almost 60 years I keep trying continental. I can do it, but realize I am not enjoying knitting. Knitting is not a race for me, but to relax and to keep my fingers supple. I use continental if I am just using k st, but find I go back to my old way.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I recently saw a video on Portugese knitting. That looks even easier on the hands and I think I will try it. I am ambidextrous so have fine motor control in both hands. I think for most people if you are right handed, learning continental involves using your non-dominant hand. But it can be done if you persevere. Just take your time and do a little at a time. Then suddenly you will realize you are doing it without thinking about it. For extra practice try using your non-dominant hand to brush your teeth or wash your face. It's a hoot for the first couple of times. It also creates extra pathways in the brain between both hemispheres, handy for when we get older.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Hang in there. It will become like second nature, and you'll be able to use both methods when convenient. 

I converted to Continental many years ago, and only revert to English when Continental is awkward. And you will have the big advantage of being able to knit fairisle, using English with one color, and Continental with the other color, without having to cross the yarn back and forth (the combination method does it automatically).

My knit group friend wanted to learn Continental, so I taught her, and she was all fingers, like you. But she went on to knit a circular hat, so she wouldn't have to purl right away. The hat is lovely, and looks good enough to be a gift. 

I hope to see a picture of your first hat.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I learned to fair isle using both hands, one color in each. Maybe try that, so you have a project that calls for continental, and it will help!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I can do both. 
A dear friend of mine showed me how to Cont. knit.
I am used to the English way of knitting and i find I try to hard with Cont. and get all stressed.
So I am continuing with the English style as it is easier and faster for me.'
Just me i guess, and what does it really matter what style you use as long as you are comfortable with it and it works for you.
Maybe someday i will try again. But then again maybe not.
ayjay


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I changed to Continental about 10 years ago. I made washclothes until I felt comfortable with it. It took a while - especially to achieve an even tension.

Lynne


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

cakes said:


> I flatly refuse to change horses in midstream.
> 
> English is my way forever!


Me too. I'm an "English flicker" and see no reason to change from something that is almost automatic for me to something that seems awkward. I certainly don't claim that it is the "right" way to knit, but it's what works best for me. I have been able to work the two methods together when doing Fair Isle but it is slow-going.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


I got better at it when I started having cramps in my thumbs, switching back and forth gave each hand a break, now I can do both equally well. So hang in there, you'll get it!


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


Keep it up....I switched recently at the advanced age of 64. Admittedly I was only 63 when I switched....Now I love continental knitting. Easier on the hands, more comfortable all round. It is great for doing ribbing...my knits end up backwards, but that is not an issue...just knit into the back leg. Just keep at it and keep practicing.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

cakes said:


> My English style does not include throwing. My fingers never leave my needle.
> 
> same here as long as it works......I say thank you
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

It's like How do you get to Carnegie Hall? Practice, practice, practice. I, too, switched to continental from throwing and I struggled for a long time. Now it's second nature and throwing seems awkward. Hang in there - lots of new tricks for old dogs work out pretty well!


----------



## myrtie-matt (Sep 27, 2013)

so can you explain your method or tell me where to find it - "my fingers never leave the needle" intrigues me.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

myrtie-matt said:


> so can you explain your method or tell me where to find it - "my fingers never leave the needle" intrigues me.


I think that is what I call flicking rather than throwing. I use my forefinger to flick the yarn over the needle while my hand stays on the needle. (I am anxious to see if her answer is the same--I'm not trying to usurp her response.)


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

[

here are my two favorite videos showing the knit and the purl sts for continental (or combination, or eastern european)....the best purl sts are done this way, very even and just as fast as knitting.... my k1,p1 rib is just as fast as plain knitting....





Above is Russian knitting in the back (this is the missing piece for you...purling will be easy after seeing this)





And Russian purling...such a treat...

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/increases 
And a great site for any inc/dec style you might need...they are shown in pairs so you can put on both sides of your garment the right way...and they demo in both continental (picking) and English (throwing)...have fun... (the decreases are on the same page, over on a list on the right hand side)

I have also included this last video since if you make a change, you will need to learn your increases and decreases as well. this is a great video, showing the pairs of decreases and what they look like as well as how to do them in both continental and throwing.... the decreases are on a matching page, with the link located on the right hand side of the page.

These videos are excellent. Also, hectanooga1's European knitting is well done and shows how to knit in the back of the stitch and purl in the front per the slope of the loop, so it's way more natural than the link you posted.


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

It IS amazing how many different methods of knitting there are out there. h the world of the Internet is so enlightening


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

It IS amazing how many different methods of knitting there are out there. h the world of the Internet is so enlightening


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

It IS amazing how many different methods of knitting there are out there. h the world of the Internet is so enlightening


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

It IS amazing how many different methods of knitting there are out there. h the world of the Internet is so enlightening


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

It IS amazing how many different methods of knitting there are out there. h the world of the Internet is so enlightening


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

It IS amazing how many different methods of knitting there are out there. h the world of the Internet is so enlightening


----------



## Bergy (Apr 13, 2013)

Caroline Currer said:


> My hope is that when the arthritis get too noticeable, the change to continental will allow me to continue knitting. There was a posting recently that suggested this might be a relief.


I going today to my first class to learn how to knit continental. Like someone else said, before KP I never knew there was any other way to knit except English, but now after many years of typing/mousing for a living I am having pain in my hands and wrists. I have been told Continental is much easier on your hands as there is not as much movement. I have tried learning it myself on my own but it was awkward to say the least so figured I would learn from an expert. Will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## Lynn L (Jan 9, 2014)

I agree that lots of practice is the best advice. I knit Continental and if I'm going to purl an entire row I'll wrap the yarn around the end of my left thumb & flick the yarn over my needle. When using the left index finger for purling I find that winding the yarn around my pinkie and up through the ring & middle fingers helps. The ring and middle fingers can control the tension, leaving the index finger free to move the yarn. The tip of the middle finger is also used to control the stitches on the left needle. Good luck!

Thumb purling: 




Good demo of Continental knit & purl:


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

But how to increase and decrease when you are knitting into the back of the stitch when using Russian style?


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> . . . unless the doorbell rings startling the cat whose claws dig into my legs as he becomes airborne ... but even then I usually manage to keep the stitches from escaping.


I got a visual on that one. Thanks for my morning laugh. Still, we just gotta love our kitties.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I learned continental after years of knitting english. It is awkward at first but worth the struggle. It takes a lot of practice and perseverance, a glass or two of wine also helps tremendously. lol


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

cakes said:


> I flatly refuse to change horses in midstream.
> 
> English is my way forever!


I'm with you, cakes! 
:lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susquin (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Jessica-Jean for the links and information about the yarn guides for multi colour knitting. I had never heard of them. I will check with our local yarn shop first but may end up going online to order. Again, thanks, it sure is nice being part of a group who can be so helpful.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

This same line was followed on Jan 6th with lots of ideas
"Teaching myself to knit "continental" 
I have been knitting for more than 50 years and can say I have finally mastered the conversion, with my standard knitting lace continental. Took a year.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

I was like you. i picked up the knitting part fine but purling was a mess! I kept finding myself setting up to knit continental vs. English and one day I had mastered it! Keep at it and you will find yourself enjoying it too. I feel that I am faster and more consistent in my knitting than when I knit English style. I like it very much.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Do keep on trying, and if you knit circular you can manage with only knitting!
It is much quicker than English knitting and makes fair isle etc so much easier when you knit 'in the round/ circular', you hold main colour in left hand and contrast in the right! 
I'm just getting back to ' continental knitting' having started knitting again after a long break. I learnt from a Norwegian to knit continental as a teenager ( To make Norwegian style sweaters where you knit circular or machine stitch and cut to set in circular knit sleeves) 
I'm now trying to get to grips with purl!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I learned to knit 73 years ago!!! I think what I am is a flicker. I hold the yarn in my right hand but my hand doesn't leave the needle when I pass the yarn over the stitch. I know how to knit continental, but it is still awkward for me. The only time I use it, so far, is for Fair Isle knitting. Then it comes in very handy to hold one color in each hand. Good luck. I have to ask, though, why change now? I was curious and wanted to try it, but I have to work at it.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

cakes said:


> I flatly refuse to change horses in midstream.
> 
> English is my way forever!


Trust me - I couldn't agree more


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

It is so interesting to hear about all the different ways of knitting. I taught myself English style from a book when I was about 10. When I was 13 or 14 someone taught me Continental. I have used Continental ever since. But I did try English recently for Fairisle and I could still do it tho slowly. 
I watched the Irish Cottage video. Very interesting but it looked like it would be so stressful on the right hand. I am sure my way looks stressful to some people, too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> My hope is that when the arthritis get too noticeable, the change to continental will allow me to continue knitting. There was a posting recently that suggested this might be a relief.


I changed 30 years ago from English to Continental because I have three types of arthritis and because I was intrigued by watching the owner and employees of the local yarn store, most of whom were knitting Continental. Now that the osteo- and psoriatic arthritises have advanced, I'm sure glad I made the switch.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


I hear you, but it will become easier the more you do it, practice, practice, practice. When I switched over it took about 6 months for me to feel comfortable knitting Continental, but I'm glad I did and have knit quite happily this way for over 20 years, after having knit English for well over 30 years.

BTW, it is possible to purl in Continental. I still hold my yarn quite close to the needle and find I only need to flick the yarn forward to purl and then backwards, after all purling is purling, you just have to resist the urge to wrap it clockwise.


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

I decided to learn continental after knitting English for many years. I did do it, but I didn't enjoy it and my tension was very tight so I decided to go back to English style and enjoy my knitting.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Me too! I tried a couple times, but guess what, it is just not fun anymore. I am going to stick with what I know and what is fun and relaxing, I am not in any speed contests, I do this for fun, not results.


I knit in what my mother always called a kackhanded way i.e bastardised English with ostentatious throwing. But - and this is the important thing - it works for me and I reckon it produces good results or else I wouldn't have a constant list of requests from friends and relatives to knit for them. OK - learn a new technique if you are not happy with the "old" one but if you can't produce as good a result with less effort and less fun, forget it and stick to what you know. Life's too short for masochism

,


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I do agree with those who say that if you're not happy with trying to learn a new way, and you are happy with your old way, why change? I did it both because of arthritis and because I never was comfortable with English knitting, but do what's comfortable for you!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Why change? English style works just fine.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Kamie said:


> I too am a thrower. I have tried many times to master continental, but found myself stressing over it, working to hard at it, that sorta thing and for me my knitting is my me/down time, not stress time. Like many have said before me...if it ain't broke don't fix it.
> 
> And yes for sure old dogs can learn new tricks! My New Year resolution was to learn "Magic Loop" knitting (I'm sure I'm one of the last to finally jump on that band wagon), but I found out that yes, even I can be learned!! Luved it and it was nice to keep that "old" brain workin'


it sounds like you did exactly the right thing for you....no one wants anyone to stress over what is supposed to be a hobby....we were only throwing ideas out there for those that wanted to change... i hope you enjoy the magic loop, i know lots who do...but here's where i am sticking to my 'old tricks'...i love my dpns and when i tried the magic loop method, i just found it fiddly and not fun... that's whats great about any human endeavor... none of us is ever gonna do anything exactly like another person.... that's what makes it fun and what makes it interesting getting to know all our fellow knitters here on KP....


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I decided I would learn continental to knit, but having sort of mastered the knit stitch, the purling defeated me altogether, so its back to the way I have been knitting for over 60 years. I knit English, but my hands never leave the needles, I just use my forefinger to put the yarn around the needle. Works fine for me.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Sorry my fingers are short and I do continental. I admit that I do not hold my yarn in my left finger up high like the normal continental. I keep it much closer to my work because it is more comfortable too me.


Marylou12 said:


> This may sound silly, but I think the length of your fingers may be key here. I have short fingers and when trying to learn continental I have a hard time keeping the yarn flowing over my fingers...it keeps falling off. I know people that use continental and their fingers are long.
> Also, when trying to learn to throw without taking my fingers off the needle I just physically can not do it. I HAVE to take my fingers off the Rt. needle in order throw it.
> Just sayin'.....


----------



## aussie nana (Jan 24, 2011)

I am with Cakes, my fingers never leave my needle. Maybe this is an Aussie" thing" as I learnt to knit in Oz over 60 years ago.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I tried at 35 and couldn't get the hang of Continental. I have one piece going now that is simple knit and I'm doing OK but SLOWER than throwing. I find with me it depends greatly on the type of yarn I tried to use. Can't grasp purling at all and would not attempt to make anything "serious", the scarf I'm doing is for me so it's a practice piece for me.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

lkb850 said:


> But how to increase and decrease when you are knitting into the back of the stitch when using Russian style?


My favorite increase is the M1 increase rather than the KF&B. 
If the pattern really requires to kf&b... I will knit in the front first and in the back second. I am a combined continental knitter and when knitting flat pieces, I always knit into the back leg of the stitch. Due to the fact that my purl is done without wrapping the yarn around the needle...but just picking it from the front, my knit stitches would all be twisted if I were to knit in the front leg.
Jane


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Some have questioned "why change". For me, I was working in a yarn store, and found some people who wanted to "watch" how to do something were getting confused even more by my "throw" of the yarn instead of "picking". So, I endeavoured to adapt. I realized there were other advantages - a few years ago, I broke my hand - good to be ambidextrous in many things! There was little that I couldn't do with a cast on one hand...

Also, the muscles and joints being used are different for the different techniques - again, avoiding muscle fatigue, joint pain, giving wrists and hands a break - are all good reasons for varying the techniques used. I also do things like crochet for variety, or mix up the projects using small yarn and needles/hooks with the "fatter" ones... 

And, let's not forget the brain exercising!! You can find all sorts of research that continuing to learn new things helps to stave off alzheimer's and dementia....


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! I may just try this. It was easy for me to follow. Thnx for the link.


flower_power said:


> Just relax and keep trying.
> 
> Do you crochet? When knitting Continental style, hold the yarn the same way as you do when you crochet.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll be 67 next month and my Mom's friend taught me when I was about 12 .... and I've discovered after reading all these pages that I don't know what you'd call what I do! LOL I don't lace the working yarn through my fingers - I hold it next to the completed stitches on my right needle and throw the yarn for the stitch with my right index finger holding tension with the other fingers on my right hand. I only learned knit and purl stitches and didn't know you could even knit lace until 3 years ago - I'd picked up some old straight needles and couldn't even remember how to cast on when I started again about 5 years ago. I was a mess but I've learned so much from reading all of your posts, going to links you've all sent and searching for unknown stitches on You Tube. I have to have someone who throws in the video as I get so confused watching a continental knitter. I'm thinking that if I ever master a few more stitches I might try continental but it would be so much easier with someone standing over my shoulder and correcting what I'm doing wrong. I've tried to crochet (Mom did) but it's like watching a chimpanzee with a chain saw. I think I learned bad knitting habits as my Mom's friend lived 2 hours from our home and I just got one lesson - cast on, knit, purl and cast off, Mom didn't knit, and I just figured it out on my own. That explains a lot about why I'm so unsure of my knitting I think. Thank you all for all the help you give all of us!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I'll be 67 next month and my Mom's friend taught me when I was about 12 .... and I've discovered after reading all these pages that I don't know what you'd call what I do! LOL I don't lace the working yarn through my fingers - I hold it next to the completed stitches on my right needle and throw the yarn for the stitch with my right index finger holding tension with the other fingers on my right hand. I only learned knit and purl stitches and didn't know you could even knit lace until 3 years ago - I'd picked up some old straight needles and couldn't even remember how to cast on when I started again about 5 years ago. I was a mess but I've learned so much from reading all of your posts, going to links you've all sent and searching for unknown stitches on You Tube. I have to have someone who throws in the video as I get so confused watching a continental knitter. I'm thinking that if I ever master a few more stitches I might try continental but it would be so much easier with someone standing over my shoulder and correcting what I'm doing wrong. I've tried to crochet (Mom did) but it's like watching a chimpanzee with a chain saw. I think I learned bad knitting habits as my Mom's friend lived 2 hours from our home and I just got one lesson - cast on, knit, purl and cast off, Mom didn't knit, and I just figured it out on my own. That explains a lot about why I'm so unsure of my knitting I think. Thank you all for all the help you give all of us!


You would be called an English knitter...or a Thrower...or possibly a Flicker.
Jane


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I had too hard a time learning the first method to try a second! I've learned to knit in the round with 2 circs and magic loop, that's all the adventure I can handle!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

JTM said:


> You would be called an English knitter...or a Thrower...or possibly a Flicker.
> Jane


I looked at videos for all 3 and realized by knitting a stitch or two that I do now let go of the right needle but not the working yarn so I guess it's sort of English or throwing. I think I could learn to flick though and that looks so much faster. I'm already tense when I knit - wish I could relax more. Think I'll work on an easy scarf and try to do the flicking method next. A 67-year old flicker! Woohoo! LOL


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> Sorry my fingers are short and I do continental. I admit that I do not hold my yarn in my left finger up high like the normal continental. I keep it much closer to my work because it is more comfortable too me.


I have small hands and keep my fingers close to the needle tips in doing continental. I didn't know that's not normal :~D! It's normal for me.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I have small hands and keep my fingers close to the needle tips in doing continental. I didn't know that's not normal :~D! It's normal for me.


That's why I prefer the shorter-length tip interchangeables.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> Sorry my fingers are short and I do continental. I admit that I do not hold my yarn in my left finger up high like the normal continental. I keep it much closer to my work because it is more comfortable too me.


I only hold that left index up high when crocheting; when knitting it's right down there near the needle tips. I have very large hands; they are proportional to my 6' height and size 13AAAA feet. Crocheting in cold weather nets me a colder left index than knitting does!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

deemail said:


> it sounds like you did exactly the right thing for you....no one wants anyone to stress over what is supposed to be a hobby....we were only throwing ideas out there for those that wanted to change... i hope you enjoy the magic loop, i know lots who do...but here's where i am sticking to my 'old tricks'...i love my dpns and when i tried the magic loop method, i just found it fiddly and not fun... that's whats great about any human endeavor... none of us is ever gonna do anything exactly like another person.... that's what makes it fun and what makes it interesting getting to know all our fellow knitters here on KP....


I only use Magic Loop method if I haven't the right size dpns handy and do have a long and flexible enough circular; it's a back up method, not my first choice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> But how to increase and decrease when you are knitting into the back of the stitch when using Russian style?


When my grandmother taught me the barest basics (k, p, simple cast-on, cast-off, garter stitch, stockinette, and 2x2 ribbing) in 1954, I didn't know that was what it was called. If all you are doing is the simple sweaters she did for her Depression Era babies, those twisted stitches actually make the stockinette a tad more sturdy - fine for active kiddies. 
However, I went further into knitting than she ever did. I got a stitch book and knitted all kinds of 'fancy' stitches including what's now called 'lace'. Those backwards-wrapped purl stitches royally screwed up my attempts! Another stitch book had illustrations of how the stitches are supposed to 'sit' on the needles and I re-taught myself to purl 'normally'. My speed suffered, but my lace now duplicates the pictures of what I'm trying to make. After about forty-two years, my hands still sometimes revert to purling the way she'd taught me! That's just weird!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

annsull said:


> ... don't understand the *need* to learn all these different ways of knitting. I'd rather spend time making things.


Who said there was any _need_?? No one _needs_ to learn anything they don't want to. I've never learned to tat, only learned to embroider poorly, never learned to be a good seamstress. Why? Lack of desire. Lack of interest.

However and for no reason I understand, all things knit or crochet related *do* interest me. That interest leads me to try techniques I don't already know, including alternative means of forming stitches. No one here is forcing anyone to do anything they're not inclined to do. The whole point of this topic is that one is never too old to learn, *if one wants to*.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Who said there was any _need_?? No one _needs_ to learn anything they don't want to. I've never learned to tat, only learned to embroider poorly, never learned to be a good seamstress. Why? Lack of desire. Lack of interest.
> 
> However and for no reason I understand, all things knit or crochet related *do* interest me. That interest leads me to try techniques I don't already know, including alternative means of forming stitches. No one here is forcing anyone to do anything they're not inclined to do. The whole point of this topic is that one is never too old to learn, *if one wants to*.


I'm 83 tomorrow and in the time I've been on KP (less than 2 yrs) I've learned so many new things. I do lace now and I love the challenge of new stitches. I do all needlework except tatting, which totally escaped me, and I detest sewing. So obviously, no one is too old to learn new things...


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> I'm 83 tomorrow and in the time I've been on KP (less than 2 yrs) I've learned so many new things. I do lace now and I love the challenge of new stitches. I do all needlework except tatting, which totally escaped me, and I detest sewing. So obviously, no one is too old to learn new things...


Happy birthday and may you have many, many more - and lots of new knitting patterns to keep you intrigued!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Maybe I'm crazy, but why do you want to change. There's usually more than one way to skin a cat ( just a saying, I'm not skinning any cats). Both types of knitting are OK.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I'm 83 tomorrow and in the time I've been on KP (less than 2 yrs) I've learned so many new things. I do lace now and I love the challenge of new stitches. I do all needlework except tatting, which totally escaped me, and I detest sewing. So obviously, no one is too old to learn new things...


Happy, happy birthday to you!! and many more!


----------



## tattinrn (Dec 6, 2011)

I taught myself a couple of years ago to try and avoid arthritic pain - which it did. To get used to it I made several infant cocoons in the round on a circular needle. I am amazed at how much easier it is to do seed stitch and ribbing in the continental method and now it is second nature to me. I found the key is practice


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

flower_power said:


> Just relax and keep trying.
> 
> Do you crochet? When knitting Continental style, hold the yarn the same way as you do when you crochet.
> 
> ...


----------



## eghalpine (Dec 16, 2013)

My grandmother, who was English, taught me to knit English style, but I was always envious of knitting friends who use the Continental style. They knit so much faster than I! I decided that it couldn't be that difficult, and I watched a couple of videos, and then practiced and practiced. I now do a combination. When I have a long stretch of straight knitting, I do Continental and whiz through, but if I'm doing lace or cables, etc., and when purling, I throw. It's never too late to learn!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


Keep at it! The more you knit this way, the easier it will become. Besides, it can't hurt to know both ways. I have done both and found it can take some pressure off my hands when I knit for long periods of time.


----------



## pianovicki (Oct 2, 2012)

Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


I have heard that the seed stitch pattern...Debbie Bliss's favorite...is much easier using the Continental stitch. I havn't tied it yet myself but i hate all of the throwing back and forth w/English!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pianovicki said:


> I have heard that the seed stitch pattern...Debbie Bliss's favorite...is much easier using the Continental stitch. I havn't tied it yet myself but i hate all of the throwing back and forth w/English!


I haven't tried seed stitch w/English, but seed stitch is for me as easy - maybe easier - to do without eyeballing it the whole time. I knit Continental.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I fall in and out of trying continental. It kind of hurts my fingers. I've seen some posts here about English method and carpal tunnel syndrome and other things of that nature. I think you should keep at it if you want to learn something new, but be good to yourself and give it a rest if you need to. Hope it works out!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

My granddaughter is begging me to teach her to knit. Do you think she should learn Continental first?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kathycam said:


> My granddaughter is begging me to teach her to knit. Do you think she should learn Continental first?


Why not? Why not _both_ ways?

My grandmother got upset with me when she caught me knitting backwards because I hadn't wanted to turn my swatch around. Being a young child (age 8), I did as I was ordered. Too bad! I only managed to overcome that never-backwards rule of hers recently, and wish I'd done so sooner! It really makes working short-rows lots easier. The sequence of "*k4, turn, k4, turn; k6, turn, k6, turn; k8, turn, k8, turn; k20, turn. Repeat from * to desired length." is _much_ easier if one can skip all those turns!

If you crochet, working Continental is already easier. Vice versa, if you know how to knit Continental, learning to crochet is easier, since the fingers already know how to manage yarn/thread.


----------



## myrtie-matt (Sep 27, 2013)

I just can't wrap my head around knitting backwards but one of these days i'll tackle it.

thanks for all your help. you have a wealth of experience and I am sure everyone else aoppreciates your sharing too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

myrtie-matt said:


> I just can't wrap my head around knitting backwards but one of these days i'll tackle it.
> 
> thanks for all your help. you have a wealth of experience and I am sure everyone else aoppreciates your sharing too.


You're welcome.

As to wrapping ones head around backwards knitting or purling, today there are scads of videos on Youtube. I didn't use them, I just kept twisting my hands around (pretzel-wise!) to see how did the yarn travel around the needle/through the stitch and then trying again, and again, and ... You get the idea!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> As to wrapping ones head around backwards knitting or purling, today there are scads of videos on Youtube. I didn't use them, I just kept twisting my hands around (pretzel-wise!) to see how did the yarn travel around the needle/through the stitch and then trying again, and again, and ... You get the idea!


I have a new pattern requiring short rows - a total newness for me. After reading your post, I looked on You Tube for a 'backward knitting' video as I'd also read this made them easier. I think I'll practice first but thanks so much for posting.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why not? Why not _both_ ways?
> 
> My grandmother got upset with me when she caught me knitting backwards because I hadn't wanted to turn my swatch around. Being a young child (age 8), I did as I was ordered. Too bad! I only managed to overcome that never-backwards rule of hers recently, and wish I'd done so sooner! It really makes working short-rows lots easier. The sequence of "*k4, turn, k4, turn; k6, turn, k6, turn; k8, turn, k8, turn; k20, turn. Repeat from * to desired length." is _much_ easier if one can skip all those turns!
> 
> If you crochet, working Continental is already easier. Vice versa, if you know how to knit Continental, learning to crochet is easier, since the fingers already know how to manage yarn/thread.


I have been planning to learn to knit backwards in order to make entrelac easier to do. I hadn't even thought about using it for short rows. Now I *have* to learn it.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking. So many things are easier that way and I think what you learn to do first is always easier. I am thinking that about purling also. So many people dislike purling and I wonder if it's because they learned the knit stitch first.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Why not? Why not _both_ ways?
> My grandmother got upset with me when she caught me knitting backwards because I hadn't wanted to turn my swatch around. Being a young child (age 8), I did as I was ordered. Too bad! I only managed to overcome that never-backwards rule of hers recently, and wish I'd done so sooner! It really makes working short-rows lots easier. The sequence of "*k4, turn, k4, turn; k6, turn, k6, turn; k8, turn, k8, turn; k20, turn. Repeat from * to desired length." is _much_ easier if one can skip all those turns!
> 
> If you crochet, working Continental is already easier. Vice versa, if you know how to knit Continental, learning to crochet is easier, since the fingers already know how to manage yarn/thread.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kathycam said:


> That's what I'm thinking. So many things are easier that way and I think what you learn to do first is always easier. I am thinking that about purling also. So many people dislike purling and I wonder if it's because they learned the knit stitch first.


Probably! So, seed stitch should be what's taught first!!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Probably! So, seed stitch should be what's taught first!!


Good idea!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would love to learn how to knit continental and I will do it one day when I have more time.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

gma11331 said:


> I think that is what I call flicking rather than throwing. I use my forefinger to flick the yarn over the needle while my hand stays on the needle. (I am anxious to see if her answer is the same--I'm not trying to usurp her response.)


This describes my style too. As a previous poster commented, it is what feels best and right for you. I too see no need to learn a new style of doing the same thing when what I am doing works perfectly fine for me. But everyone is different. In some places the custom is to have long needles that are jammed under the arms all the time. Does anyone use that method and does it go with continental or English style knitting?


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

cakes said:


> I had no idea there were ways, different from English until i joined here.


Me too Cakes. I don't take my hand away either, just sort of flick the yarn with my right index finger, same for purl and knit. It seems quite quick but I know heaps of people who are much quicker using the same method, speed isn't important to me most of the time as I knit for pleasure and folk I knit for know to allow plenty of time to receive their item


----------



## uwargida (Feb 4, 2013)

I too, learned to knit Continental in the last year. The knit stitch was a breeze but the purl stitch is harder. Still working at it. On you tube Roxanne Richerson has a video on different ways to purl it helped me.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

kathycam said:


> My granddaughter is begging me to teach her to knit. Do you think she should learn Continental first?


I would think since (IMHO) Continental knitting is easier on the hands... and (again IMHO) faster that would be the way to go. 
I was taught Combined Continental and find that very fast and easy. Usually when people seem me knit that almost always comment on how fast I knit. Only learned my method for purling is called Combined Continental through this site.
Jane


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

kathycam said:


> My granddaughter is begging me to teach her to knit. Do you think she should learn Continental first?


Definately continental, she will thank you later


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

JTM said:


> I would think since (IMHO) Continental knitting is easier on the hands... and (again IMHO) faster that would be the way to go.
> I was taught Combined Continental and find that very fast and easy. Usually when people seem me knit that almost always comment on how fast I knit. Only learned my method for purling is called Combined Continental through this site.
> Jane


I'm torn between pursing combined conte entail and Russian knitting, any comments?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Maimie said:


> I'm torn between pursing combined conte entail and Russian knitting, any comments?


Russian style seems to be the same as Combined Continental. At least the knit stitch is done the exact same way, into the back of the stitch. Did not see a purl stitch done...but she must be doing something very similar for the set up of the knit stitch to have to be knit through the back leg.
Only difference I can see is the limited way she tensions her yarn. I weave yarn between fingers and over index ... she has yarn over index and just in the hand.
This is the video I watched: 



Jane


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

JTM said:


> I would think since (IMHO) Continental knitting is easier on the hands... and (again IMHO) faster that would be the way to go.
> I was taught Combined Continental and find that very fast and easy. Usually when people seem me knit that almost always comment on how fast I knit. Only learned my method for purling is called Combined Continental through this site.
> Jane


I actually find Continental harder on my hands. I have arthritis in my thumbs.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Susanc241 said:


> ... In some places the custom is to have long needles that are jammed under the arms all the time. Does anyone use that method and does it go with continental or English style knitting?


I've only seen it done with English/throwing/flicking method. It was my oldest sister-in-law who showed me how she knit. Her knitting is tighter than done on a knitting machine and makes my tight knitting look loose! She also knits at a blindingly fast rate, but she takes no enjoyment beyond the finished product. Me, I want the act of knitting to be the enjoyable part, at least as much as the finished object ... but that may be part of the reason I have so many WIPs. She was taught to knit by the nuns in grammar school in Syria umpteen years ago.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've only seen it done with English/throwing/flicking method. It was my oldest sister-in-law who showed me how she knit. Her knitting is tighter than done on a knitting machine and makes my tight knitting look loose! She also knits at a blindingly fast rate, but she takes no enjoyment beyond the finished product. Me, I want the act of knitting to be the enjoyable part, at least as much as the finished object ... but that may be part of the reason I have so many WIPs. She was taught to knit by the nuns in grammar school in Syria umpteen years ago.


I would drive the average knitter on this board crazy as I approach knitting much as I do painting or beading - color, texture, putting different colors and ideas together. Buying yarn sends me looking through my closet (in my mind - my butt never leaves the chair) and figuring out what will go well with what clothing I have. And when I get a new stitch done correctly, wow, I have to go back to look at what I've accomplished. When I started back knitting 5 years ago I only knew about stockinette, seed, garter and cable stitches. Imagine my surprise to find out what had happened in 50 years! I always want the finished item but if you can't enjoy the experience of knitting, it wouldn't be worth it to me. But then I only get maybe 7 to 10 items made per year - mostly for gifts so I'd starve to death knitting for my supper!


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

I have tried to convert several times as I sometimes have arthritis problems with my hands - but I always go back to the tried and true.
I think because it slows me down and frustration sets in.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

misellen said:


> I actually find Continental harder on my hands. I have arthritis in my thumbs.


I have pretty severe arthritis in my left thumb...but so far can still do my Combined Continental. Think it would be harder if it was in my right thumb trying to to English
Jane


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you, Ladies ! I Really appreciate all your in put....
Combined knitting is looking like the way to go for me.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Maimie said:


> I am having my doubts!! I have been knitting English style for almost 45 years. I desired to learn continental knit as a New Years resolution and Oh My Goodness, I can't believe how much I am fumbling over it.......this is going to take a long long time to Conquer. Any helpful hints appreciated. I've been following UTube videos.


Don't you remember when you first started knitting on how fumbly you were then? Well, this is the same thing. You didn't give up then, hence, the almost 45 years. Life is learning more and more and more. You go girl!!! NEVER to old to learn new things. 
Happy knitting!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

kathycam said:


> My granddaughter is begging me to teach her to knit. Do you think she should learn Continental first?


Try both methods and see which she is most comfortable with. Another Knitter in the works - that's great!! Let us know how she does.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

I am with you. Tried a few times but just cannot do it. Love your avitar picture. I have a Weiner dog as well.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 8, 2014)

Reminder: there's also the Portugese method. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## pianovicki (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you Ms. JessJ. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## WandaPie (May 14, 2011)

You can do it PLUS a challenge like this stretches the mind and keeps it young. (brain plasticity)


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

cakes said:


> I flatly refuse to change horses in midstream.
> 
> English is my way forever!


 :thumbup:

Me too.. English works fine for me.. I have arthritis in my hands and my most painful fingers are the middle two of my left hand. I pretty much gave up crocheting because of the pain. I simply cannot hold the yarn in my left hand.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

If it isn't broke, don't fix it! My style of knitting works for me, so I see no reason to change.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

How funny! I have been wanting to try to knit English style. It seems to be a faster method. Knitting I can do, but Purling seems so awkward. And my tension varies a lot!

kk


----------



## Christina4654 (Jan 26, 2014)

When I decided I needed to learn continental, I knit washcloths until I "got" it. It took a while to get the knack of purling, but I can do it now. My daughter-in-law is Serbian and she was the driving force behind my wanting to learn. She can knit so fast! She wraps the yarn around her left pointer finger a number of times and just knits it right up. I can't get the hang of that, but think I will just keep practicing!


----------

